
People selling hey.com invite code for $500 - daolf
https://twitter.com/PierreDeWulf/status/1273633462700908544
======
Pete-Codes
I made the mistake of jokingly asking people if they wanted a hey email
address.

I had 12 responses in a minute.

Two DMs offering $100.

They are going to make a killing.

~~~
yitchelle
Always be closing, even when it is not even open.

------
gruez
Presumably this is to get a memorable/short address right? According to the
site, it's only invite only till july, so I can't think of a reason why people
would want to pay $100+ for 1 month of early access. If that's the case,
what's the advantage of [memorable string]@hey.com vs hey@[memorable
string].com?

------
JMTQp8lwXL
I can't understand the pandemonium. It's an e-mail account. You likely already
have several.

